# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  111 egg recipes

## RAHEN

Hello everyone,
anday ka funda tau hum sub ko pata hai...lets see the different ways they can be used to make dishes..

----------


## Tulip

Thanks rahen...let's see what it contains..

----------


## sanacook

Nice recipe

----------


## desiprincess3456

really yummy  nice recipes.

----------


## raks1982

may i have those 111 recipies again..link showing like broken...will be thankfull

----------

